# contemporary and avant-classical composers from israel? (1947-2015)



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

I firmly beleive israeli music has a cutting edge small avant-garde prog, doom, noise bands i heard a couple of band i have fews cd a compilation of japanese and israeli avant stuff on heart and crossbone record , an israeli label.

I Heard israeli had a rich prog scene back in the 70'', but what about classical music?
You should notice i did not said jews, since the purpose of this post his to know what been made
in israel since 1947 not buy jewish american or jewish european.

Beside there are a lot of russian i hear in israel not just jews, so im looking for something avant
or contemporary(mild) but Worth the admition.

Than i ask about it in another post you might says, but my question was blury and a bit silly in the approche.

Have a nice day folks :tiphat:


----------



## cjvinthechair (Aug 6, 2012)

Wondering if people rightly understand your question - not sure that I do. 
Still, on the assumption that you're looking for 'modern' Israeli classical composers, I'll suggest Gil Shohat (YT page https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCITTznBSMk08iMTYKa42Xxg) & see if that brings any response.


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

Avner Dorman fits the bill. I have heard a few of his concertos. And from an older generation, Josef Tal.


----------



## cjvinthechair (Aug 6, 2012)

Art Rock said:


> Avner Dorman fits the bill. I have heard a few of his concertos. And from an older generation, Josef Tal.


Ah, glad to find someone who enjoys Dorman ! Actually, a good few decent composers who qualify as Israeli, though many now live & work elsewhere.
Boris Pigovat is another whose work I appreciate.


----------

